# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Miele] ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ MIELE G 656

## ZORK

ΚΑΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ.

ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ MIELE G 656 KAI ΑΦΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ZU-Ablauf KAI ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ.ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΕΙΕς ΤΟΥ ΜΑΝUAL ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΗς Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ .ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΜΗΠΩς ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ κατέληξαν στον διακόπτη πίεσης (δίπλα στον εκτοξευτήρα)
http://forum.teamhack.de/hausger%C3%...ablauf-blinkt/

Για διακόπτη πίεσης (δες τελευταία σελίδα)
http://www.teamhack.de/download/Miel...fen_blinkt.pdf

Πέρα από τα παραπάνω αναφέρθηκαν διάφορα για λάθος χρήση απορρυπαντικού / γυαλιστικού / πολλούς αφρούς μέσα στον θάλαμο / λιγότερη πίεση νερού από το δίκτυο της βρύσης / διαρροή νερού στο πάτωμα της συσκευής/ αν δεν ψεκάζει καλά από το περιστρεφόμενο μπεκ βουλωμένο δηλαδή κάποιες τρύπες /......  (χάνεσαι δηλαδή)

----------


## diony

> KAI ΑΦΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙ ZU-Ablauf KAI ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ..



Ξαναδιάβασε αν θέλεις το βιβλίο σχετικά με το alarm που αναφέρεις , στην Αγγλική που έχω εγώ , αναφέρει 2 περιπτώσεις  με διαφορετικό σινιάλο της ίδιας λάμπας κάθε φορά και διαφορετική λύση φυσικά

----------


## vagvag1

Μετά από πόση ώρα σταματάει και σου ανάβει η λυχνία??? Το ακούς να πρεσσάρει το νερό ??

----------


## Tonio

Καλημέρα,
Μου προέκυψε το ίδιο πρόβλημα, εσείς πώς το λύσατε?

----------

